
Show HN: Simple pattern-matching in Common Lisp - andreareina
https://gist.github.com/andreareina/b8a9cb27cadf7a0860619a006dd8c31b
======
andreareina
This is something I did for my own edification; I came away learning a lot
more about macros in general and a little more about `destructuring-bind` in
particular.

Any feedback is appreciated!

